# I've become the victim of a drive-by...



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

a drive-by howling!

So, the tombstones, fence, pumpkinrot and spider web were all put out today, and it's around 8:00 and I'm out in the garage working on the witch shop and all the sudden I hear a loud howling noise - I look out at the road to discover a trailer behind a pickup full of kids, apparently out on a hay ride.

Then, about an hour later it came by again, this time it was full of adults who didn't make any fun sounds...though I did hear some discussion, oohs and aahs.

I'm in a subdivision a minute or so from the town center and I can't imagine any reason why they would have come out otherwise.

seems like a pat on the back.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank God, some good news here for a change.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Glad ta hear that, keep it up!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations.
I would imagine you have a big grin on your face about now.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool nick  ----when i read drive by i thought the worst


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Isn't it things like this that make it all worth it?

Fantastic story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Drive by howling....

We can all aspire to do the great thing that you have done.....


----------

